# VAC 2011 Disability rates Released



## Bin-Rat (11 Dec 2010)

Just seen around the New 2011 VAC pension rates have been released

Click Here Veterans Voice Site

and or 

Here Royal Canadian Legion Site

My Rate increased $20 Bucks so looks like about a 3.25% increase.


----------



## Occam (11 Dec 2010)

3.346776% to be precise, as it says at the note at the bottom of the page.   ;D


----------



## Troopasaurus (11 Dec 2010)

And if your under the "new" veterans charter.... nothing.


----------



## Bin-Rat (11 Dec 2010)

Ahhh, sorry didn't read the bottom part, it cam on my screen at like 173% in size, and I sized it right now to like 75%, and Missed the Bottom part

So, thank you for noticing that part..


As per the NVC rates, I am not to sure on those one's, Will have to wait and watch to see what the changes will be to those rates


----------



## the 48th regulator (11 Dec 2010)

Troopasaurus said:
			
		

> And if your under the "new" veterans charter.... nothing.



Wrong, They have gone up too;

Veterans Affairs Canada Disability Award Rate Table 2011

And this is stated at the bottom;

_Note: All rates shown above include a 3.346776% supplement effective January 1, 2011,_

dileas

tess


----------

